# Pygmy Goat??



## hacharlton (Oct 10, 2010)

I was given this male goat because he was fighting a friends ram over some girl sheep.My friend said it was a Pygmy. 
He is 4 yrs old and much bigger than my two female Pygmy goats.
Look at the picture...Pygmy or not?


----------



## elevan (Oct 10, 2010)

:/  Might be a pygmy cross...with what I'm not sure...

Doesn't look like a pygmy though...


----------



## poorboys (Oct 11, 2010)

crossed with either kiko,spanish meat goat. I would assume. I went to pick up some pygmy's to sale, they were not pygmys!! they were spanish  meat goats, and the male was pygmy cross kiko. just my guess.my girlfriend was execited because she raised spanish girls, so she took them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks like a Nigerian Dwarf to me.


----------



## rebelINny (Oct 11, 2010)

I was gonna say some kind of a meat goat cross. Like kiko, spanish, or boer. Definitely doesn't look full pygmy.


----------



## hacharlton (Oct 11, 2010)

Will it be ok for him to breed with my Pygmy females? Would rather he doesn't, but no way to keep them apart right now. Would the baby be too big for the momma to give birth?


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 12, 2010)

How much does he weigh and how much do your girls weigh?  How old are your girls?


----------



## Calliopia (Oct 12, 2010)

It's hard to tell how much bigger he is than your girls.  He kind of looks like a chunked out Nigerian to me.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 12, 2010)

If they are about the same size it will be okay. The only thing I would worry about would be breeding a fullsized buck to your pigmy does. If he is small then you should have no problems.


----------



## mistee (Oct 12, 2010)

he looks to have some meat goat in him to me and possible Nigerian.. I know my nigerian buck horns curl back more.... If he is Nigerian size then he will be ok to breed to your pygmies..


----------



## hacharlton (Oct 13, 2010)

He is much larger than my girls. They are 3 yrs and 7 months old
This might help to tell what he is
he makes a strange sound unlike my females or any other goat I have heard


----------



## hacharlton (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is a pic of Angel my oldest Pygmy and Prince, the unknown goat. You can see the size difference in this pic


----------



## mistee (Oct 13, 2010)

the pics he looks bigger then a ND,, what about a fainter?


----------



## hacharlton (Oct 13, 2010)

He has not fainted since I have had him. I have had him since Oct. 9th
Maybe I need to sneak up behind him and yell BOO!
Like I said before, he does not sound like any goat I have heard!
I can record some audio if that would help


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 13, 2010)

hacharlton said:
			
		

> He has not fainted since I have had him. I have had him since Oct. 9th
> Maybe I need to sneak up behind him and yell BOO!
> Like I said before, he does not sound like any goat I have heard!
> I can record some audio if that would help


The unusual vocalizations may be the song of a rutting buck.  Is he curling his lip back and peeing on himself?  

As for breeding, hard  to tell.  He is bigger, but is he too big?  I am not sure, I think it is borderline.  I don't think I would do it but actual weights may be the deciding factor.


----------



## hacharlton (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes he is. Never had a male goat before so I thought it was funny to see.


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2010)

Male goats make strange noises during breeding season. It's probably normal.


----------



## npacynski (Oct 14, 2010)

Not that I know anything about anything, but with all those muscles and those horns, he looks at least part Myotonic to me.  And some Myotonics are pretty small.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 14, 2010)

I wouldn't think that he's too big. I would on;y worry if he were a full blown nubian or something, but he looks fairly small.

Not all fainters faint, so it may not do anything to sneak up and yell Boo! I think it might just scare the living daylights out of him.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 14, 2010)

I vote Fainter also...he is just wayy too bulky to be Nigerian.  And I second not all Fainters faint.  We have a mini silkie fainter who flunked fainting school...which is how we got her years ago.  Two of her offspring have been MILD fainters, and they are 3/4ths Nigerian!


----------



## hacharlton (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the help y'all.


----------



## mistee (Oct 17, 2010)

i have a fainter doe and she is very muscular,, my nigerians arent..

not all fainter faint but my doe is an over achiever in that department... Had her in w/ the buck this past week anbd every time he would mount her she would fall right over,,lol..


----------



## hacharlton (Oct 18, 2010)

Sounds like my ex wife 

This guy doesn't faint if he is a fainter than he has failed that part!


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 18, 2010)

mistee said:
			
		

> every time he would mount her she would fall right over,,lol..





			
				hacharlton said:
			
		

> Sounds like my ex wife


I'm trying to figure out if that's a pro or con..


----------



## FlipFlopFarmer (Nov 5, 2010)

funny funny thread!.... i like the term " mild fainter"!


----------



## jduffy01 (Nov 5, 2010)

If he was a purebred fainter he would most likely faint. At the least when startled or excited would get stiff back legs. I have 6 fainter and everyone faints, some more than others, but i have seen everyone go down. They all go stiff legged extremely easy and you would at least notice that.


----------

